# 65 Gallon Acrylic Setup



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't been able to manage any aquarium projects for quite some time now. All of my fish died in November 2015 during a prolonged storm that left the house without power for 10 days. Tried my best, but lost the battle.

2 years ago I picked up a used 65 gallon acrylic tank on the cheap and refurbished it. I buffed the scratched and blemishes out, and just recently found the time to reseal it with Weldon-40 as discussed in my previous thread. It was very much like using silicone or calking, but with liquid acrylic and I have no doubts about it being sealed now. I wish I had taken some photos of that process, but I didn't.

Sometime in the last year I picked up a nice cabinet for it, and an FX4 for filtration that I setup in this post.

I finally got the time to start getting it all put together.

Empty:









After it was ALMOST full I decided to stop the water using a built in valve in the hose. I'm using one of those flex hoses that grow in length as they fill with water. Apparently there was a defect because just as I was done putting the sand in the tank it exploded and unleashed the dragon upon my living room. It was like an angry snake, spitting it's venom everywhere. After managing that minor disaster, It's mostly full of water and sand now, and ready to get the filtration installed.









I had hoped to get everything installed and the cycling process going, but it was just too much to get it all done in one evening.

Tomorrow: FX4 install with my Hydor 300 inline heater that I discussed in this thread.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The tank and stand setup looks great!

Sorry about the hose leak though, I'm sure it was a nasty mess and cleanup. I had one of those hoses used outdoors and it did the same thing so I never recommend them for indoor use and stick with a normal RV hose for indoor use.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks. It has a nice matching top to go with it. It'll be the nicest looking tank setup I've ever owned by far.

The leak was comical to say the least. I had 2 of my sons friends show up at the door seconds before it happened, and after I managed to get a grip on the hose I ran to the door and handed it to one of them, a complete stranger to me. HOLD THIS! HOLD IT! HOLD IT! If I had let go it would have retracted back into the house before I could turn the water off. I got this flexible one because the regular hoses get tiny leaks at the bend points after while, and I was tired of cleaning up the mess. ****** if I do, ****** if I don't.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Great story and I'm sure your son's friend was more than flabbergasted!

I've been using my RV hose for more than 10 years and made a DIY PVC hanger with ball valve to attach to the hose end and hang on the tank rim to add water to the tank. It allows easy filling, hands free, and eliminates kinking the hose over the tank rim.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks a great idea, and I love DIY solutions. I'll have to make one too and post a HOWTO for it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out This thread, my DIY water fill pics are a couple posts down the thread.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I got the heater and FX4 hooked up and working tonight. I also added a big bottle of One and Only, and 5mL of Ammonia to kick off my fishless cycling.

Let me just say this to anyone trying the fishless cycling: it DOESN'T matter what the ammonia smells like, you DON'T want to know. It's just not worth finding out.


----------



## Posjr408 (Mar 22, 2017)

I was reading your other thread and this one. I bought a 55 truvu tank used. The front panel had some serious bowing going on. Did a little digging and my tank was only 3/16 thick and was a model made around 10 years ago. Sad part is wasted time buffing it up just to say **** no I don't trust this and using it as a sump.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine is .25 thick, and after buffing its very beautiful again.  The Novus 7100 polish is amazing and easy to use.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Photos of the setup:





































About 20-30 minutes after dosing with Ammonia:



















I'm horrible at gauging these tests, but I'd call it somewhere around 3ppm?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say 4ppm.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I tested the water again as we're approaching the 48hr mark. Was pretty sure it was lighter than the first one by a hair, so I'm calling it 3ppm now.

I hate these color tests as they're never REALLY the same shade as on the cards. Found these handy dandy images on the net for help in case anyone else wants them:

Ammonia:









Nitrite:









Nitrate:


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

5 days in now and not much of a drop in ammonia levels. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 6, no perceptible change.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I found that the ammonia level can stay high for a couple weeks before it drops to zero so just be patient.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

DAY 9:









Look like PH 8, Ammonia 2, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 10.

Decided to make the tank have some varying depth to the substrate and added some large rocks and a sand/rock mixture:


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 13. No change in ammonia levels.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Quote from the Fishless Cycling article:



> It will seem like the ammonia level is never going to drop, but it will, so be patient. It can take anywhere from 7-10 days, typically. You will not necessarily see a gradual decline, but more of a sudden drop. You may get a slight reading of .5 or so one day, and then get a zero reading the next.


The ammonia levels have remained steady for weeks. I was really beginning to wonder.... and then:

Day 14: (yesterday)









Day 15: (today!)











> When you get a reading of zero, you are ready for the next step. Do not start adding more ammonia on the day that it starts to decline. It is not necessary. Wait for the test to indicate that it's zero.


Yesterday was the decline, and today is day Zero! I'll add more ammonia today!


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Amazing!

Last night I added 5mL of Ammonia like I did on day 1. Today, it's completely gone and we're making Nitrites/Nitrates like crazy. I did a 30% water change an hour or two before these tests today.

From the Fishless Cycling article once you can convert ammonia in 24hrs:


> • Test for nitrite, perform water change, and then add ammonia.
> • Next day; test for nitrite, perform water change.
> • Next day; test for nitrite, perform water change, and then add ammonia.
> • Next day; test for nitrite, perform water change.
> • Next day; test for nitrite, perform water change, and then add ammonia.


I probably should have done my tests, then the water change, but I'm fine for today. Since I added ammonia yesterday, it's just a water change and Nitrite test today. I'll stop testing for the other things. So tomorrow, it's test, 30% water change, 5mL of ammonia. Repeat this alternating schedule until Nitrite 0.

If I'm wrong or someone with experience sees something I should be aware of, please chime in.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I think I'm almost there. I've added 5ml ammonia every other day, done 30% water changes every day, and tested for Nitrate.

Nitrate has been 5+ every day, until today:










I think it's at about 0.75ppm. After testing I did another 30% water change and added 5ml of ammonia. I'm hoping the tank will be done cycling in the next few days.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I assume you actually meant nitrite in your last post.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Indeed. Wish I could edit that.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I think today was the day.










After waiting for the other tests to run, the Nitrite took on a ever so slight purple tinge, so I don't think it's at ZERO, but .01ppm is fine because it WILL be ZERO tomorrow. Did my regular water change, added 5ml of ammonia again. I think after tomorrow I'll just be adding ammonia and water changing to get Nitrate below 20ppm.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Now the fun part begins. I'm planning a road trip to pick up the fish in person. There's a very large supplier in Portland that I've wanted to visit for awhile so I figure I'll pay a visit to the store, pick out the fish I want, and return the next day to pick them up and drive home. I have plans for the next 2 weekends, so May 6th and 7th will be the dates. I need to get a fish list created form their supply list before I get there, and might need to get last minute advice on changes to the list of their stock levels change. The post an updated list every Friday.

Is it still not OK to post the name of the supplier? If you're thinking of the wet place, you're spot on.

I know next to nothing about the behavior of these fish, but after reading other fish list posts and trying to pick unique looking fish that were available AND at least 3-4" already here what I have so far:

Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" "Insignus"
Copadichromis azureus
Placidochromis electra "Deep Water Hap"
Copadichromis trewavasae "Mloto Likoma"
Aulonocara sp. "Maleri" "Rubin Red"
Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Aulonocara sp. "OB"
Copadichromis borleyi "Red Fin"

That's 8. I had guesstimated that I would want 10-12? Anyone have advice about the list so far? can you think of 2 to 4 others that would work?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Those are some big fish. For the comp and borleyi you want 72".


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

The tank is 48x18. Suggestions for replacements?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Haps and peacocks that mature =< 6".

Protomelas marginatus, Aulonocara turkis.

Mbuna in breeding groups or single male: yellow labs or acei.


----------

